# PVC Water Line Repair



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

Just got in on a 2-1/2 PVC water line repair at a school yard. Picture not so great but here it is. Sun gave off to much light reflection.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

did that rebar thrust blocking rub a hole in it?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No that is there after the repair


----------



## Protech (Sep 22, 2008)

You didn't leave it that way did ya?


----------



## Ron (Jun 12, 2008)

No it is only there till it sets up


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I see Ron's shadow. 6 more weeks of summer.


----------

